# getting certified



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

what is or would anyone know what the difference between getting certified in central AL as to Pensacola fl.the reason i asked is the daughter wants to do it and i guess ill do it with her.the thing is i read on here a little and most say go to mbt.looked at their site and if i am reading it right we can get ow certified for 199.00 for me and 179.00 for her(student).checked into it around here at home and cant find a class for less than 399.00 each.also i guess we would have to get ow first then adavance then nitrox.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You will never regret learning to dive, or using MBT.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, $400. Maybe we're spoiled here in Pensacola, but that seems awfully steep. Dive Pros' training is over two weekends with a few more open water dives, but it is still only something like $209. I went with MBT. Do the class work online then hit the pool and gulf Friday-Sunday. You definitely won't regret it, no matter who you choose!


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

well this one is like 30 min from home.but look at the pricing for them.http://www.divealabama.com/Dive_Alabama/Certifications.html


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Looks to me to be the exact same course layout as the one offered by MBT, also through SDI. Save the money and go through MBT!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll find that right here in our area, we have a big dive population. Both tourist and local folks. That keeps the dive shop prices very low compared to other places in the country (especially inland places). I was in Charleston, SC for two years and because the diving scene was not as big as it is here, prices were almost double for anything diving related (classes, air fills, etc...)


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Telum nailed it (I think, didn't read the link). If that shop has costs to get to a "coast." Student will absorb the cost (their share). I remind myself often, that living gulf side, DON'T GET JADED. Get certified. Amazing world down there.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Telum nailed it (I think, didn't read the link). If that shop has costs to get to a "coast." Student will absorb the cost (their share). I remind myself often, that living gulf side, DON'T GET JADED. Get certified. Amazing world down there.


 You won't get any Coast diving with that shop....at least not during the class. They are in Pelham, which has a really nice quarry diving facility....but it just a quarry. I remember the fees/airfills there to be very reasonable...so the higher price must be pure profit.
It is important to get training in the environment that you will be diving in....if you only dive quarries then train in them, if you are going to dive in saltwater....with tides and creatures, then the quarry training will leave you ill-prepared for those things.
We are lucky to live in a place that has such reasonable diving costs...if you tried to get a cert in other parts of the world it could cost you into the thousands.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> also i guess we would have to get ow first then adavance then nitrox.


I think OW is the only pre-req for Nitrox.
If I were you, I'd do OW, Nitrox, and then Advanced.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

FelixH said:


> I think OW is the only pre-req for Nitrox.
> If I were you, I'd do OW, Nitrox, and then Advanced.


IDK about MBT, but DivePros does OW and Nitrox all at the same time, so when you are done with class you are good to go. I would recommend doing it all at the same time since the dive tables will be fresh in your mind.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

at the price difference it would be worth the drive back down to the Pensacola area to do it with mbt. if i am reading the site right.all we have to do is do the online class and do x number of pool and ow dives?do these have to be done back to back?like in the same weekend or can we do it over a few of them?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Don't quote me on this, but I seem to recall them telling me that I could split it up if I couldn't do all the dives in a weekend. We did pool on Friday night and ow dives Saturday and Sunday. I definitely think you should do it here in Pensacola.


----------



## autonomous (Mar 7, 2012)

My first post on the site. I would highly recommend MBT. I was in the same situation that you are describing. I am in North Mississippi and had looked into classes in the surrounding areas, they were all much higher. They are professional in the instruction, and make you about as comfortable as you can be. Take the class online and plan a weekend for the pool and checkout dives. It's as easy as that. I'm sure that your LDS provides good training, but I couldn't have been more pleased with MBT. Keep this in mind as well, when going on your checkout dives with your LDS, will they charge for the rental of the equipment and fees on the dives. They were included in the class when I did mine. The only problem that I have now is finding a way to make it to the coast more often. Check them out you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

You can do basic OW and Nitrox at the same time and I believe they do a discount on doing both at the same time. 

You do the course work online, then come in to do the rest. I know last year they were pretty flexible on getting everything completed and they're pretty laid back so I doubt it has changed.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that your instructor will accommodate your schedule, I've had 4 different instructors and they have all worked with our available hrs. I would say there are no real rules to how the class must be taught, more like requirements that must be met. I'm no instructor, it's just my observation. I'd call the shop of your choice an talk to them, they'll give you the best info.


----------

